# Looking for another auto strain...



## st00ner (Nov 16, 2008)

hxxp://dutchbreed.com/8.html

Basically I am trying to decide which strain to order next...

Looking a LowMaster, LowBerry, and Short Term Amnesia.

OK WHY THE AUTOS SAYS MR EXPERIENCE GROWER TO ME?

Well, because I have such a low natural resistance to THC, I am always that guy you see passed out! I took a hit of blueberry and passed out... I AM TIRED OF PASSING OUT!

NO MORE PASSING OUT = Less potent weed....

So ruderalis is perfect for me in terms of size and potency...

Anyone try any of these strains?


----------



## Thorn (Nov 16, 2008)

you know i grew their mint. go onto their forum and ask for their opinion on the lower thc. they knew best about their strains and if u real interested in them then thats the best place to ask  the little red ryrder sounds nice to me.


----------



## Disco94 (Nov 16, 2008)

I would love that Masterlow.  Just overloaded on seeds as is.


----------



## st00ner (Nov 16, 2008)

Disco94 said:
			
		

> I would love that Masterlow.  Just overloaded on seeds as is.



Man I wish I was overloaded on seeds...


----------



## Thorn (Nov 17, 2008)

you will be don't worry... i've only been growing about 17 months now and i have 4 different (good) strains of seeds. only a few of each mind, but still  don;t wanna get too greedy hehe


----------

